# Katzenwelse im teich



## timtim97 (18. Jan. 2010)

*Hallo liebe Forum-User!*

Ich beschäftige mich seit längerer Zeit damit, mir Froschwelse zuzulegen.

Würden sich die Tiere in einem 6m³ großem Becken wohlfühlen.
Spricht man dort von Artgerechter Haltung. 
Wie ist die Haltung von diesen Tieren möglich? 

Die Maße betragen ca. 2m x 2m x 1,5m. 
Zum Bau vom Teich wurde eine Teichfolie benötigt. 
Im Teich sind noch folgende Fische vorhanden: Goldfische x 10, __ Shubunkin x 2, __ Bitterling x 2, Stichling x 2. 
Mit den Goldfischen usw. würde ich kein Mitleid haben.

Hoffe auf eine schnelle Antwort bzw. Beitrag zu dem Thema​


----------



## Boxerfan (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Katzenwelse im teich*

:willkommen


Hallo, ich habe selber 2 Albinowelse im Teich. Die Kameraden liegen bei 60 - 70 cm und sind jetzt 4 Jahre alt. Mein teich ist 8,5 m. lang und 3,5 m. breit. Ich find das Dein Teich mit Fischen schon voll ist und vor allem für Welse etwas klein ist.Und denke dran, der __ Wels frißt alles was er ins Maul bekommt. Du weißt doch das man dem __ Katzenwels nachsagt, man sieht ihn nur einmal beim Einsetzen und danach nicht mehr.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## axel (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Katzenwelse im teich*

Hallo Tim 

:Willkommen2

Hast Du ein Foto von Deinem Teich für uns ?
Ich hab mal nen Link für Dich 

* defekter Link entfernt *

So wie da steht ,gegen die auch auf Wanderschaft und mögen es warmes Wasser .
Ich würd keinen halten. Die anderen Fische die Du hast sind bestimmt gefährdet .

lg
axel


----------



## goldfisk (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Katzenwelse im teich*

Hallo,

meint Ihr nun Froschwelse oder Katzenwelse, das sind 2 Welten.

Und bei 70 cm handelt es sich wohl um nen __ Waller, oder?


----------

